# Fire Replacement Drive



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, since I have received a couple of PM's about this I guess I should make this thread.

*DISCLAIMER*: I am not a staff member of this website and as such I am not claiming any managerial authority over this "side effort". Participating in this additional venture will be on a volunteer basis and this thread only serves to organize who is doing what. _This effort is not coordinated or supported by the CWCki staff in any way._

The purpose of this thread is not financial support (Null is handling that with the other thread, so please contribute monetary support there), this thread is where you can help out in assisting with the replacement of the more intangible items potentially lost to the fire at 14BC. Namely, these items are the artifacts of the Sonichu mythos, Chris' artwork and creative ventures, and family mementos. We can't replace the originals, but using the archives of the CWCki we can at least try to send some comfort to Chris by means of giving him some record of the past ~15 years of his life.

The goal here is to re-create physical copies of items to the best of your ability. Sending him an .ISO of his DVD or a CD won't suffice. It should be a playable format presented as close to the original as you can get (e.g. getting an actual DVD case, printing out the DVD cover scan we have on quality paper, and assembling the item). With other more abstract concepts I guess the goal would be to make it presentable and tasteful.

*PLEASE SEND COMPLETED PIECES TO STATE FARM AGENT KEVIN MANN:*


> Kevin Mann
> ATTN: Christian and Barbara Chandler
> 1760 Timberwood Blvd.
> Charlottesvle, VA 22911-7593



Here are some suggestions as to what the CWCki archives can replace. If you'd like to volunteer to replace one of these, post in this thread and I will make edits accordingly. Additionally, if you have a suggestion for something not on this list (even if you do not wish to make it yourself), please post it here so I can add it and perhaps someone else will step in to work on it.


*SONICHU COMICS*
*Description*: Issues 0-11, Special Episodes, and related paraphernalia.
*Volunteer(s)*: JeffGoldblumIRL

*THE WALL OF ORIGINALS*
*Description*: Chris' original Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh card creations.
*Volunteer(s)*: JeffGoldblumIRL

*MISCELLANEOUS WRITINGS AND ILLUSTRATIONS*
*Description*: "How The Pokemon Came Into Our Pokeballs", "Chris and Sarah's Life Shares", "A Week with CWC", "Handmade Nintendo Power", "The Song of Christian", "My Big 18th Birthday", and other similar works.
*Volunteer(s)*: JeffGoldblumIRL

*CWC: "YEP, I'M ON TV" DVD*
*Description*: A collection of videos Chris made as a young adult. Included news clippings, Animal Crossing and Game Boy footage, and the FUTURE MESSAGE. Complete track listing is available on the CWCki. You will need a standard DVD case, access to a printer, and a DVD burner.
*LINK TO ISO*: viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3279&view=unread#p160160
*Volunteer(s)*:

*CHRISTIAN AND THE HEDGEHOG BOYS DISCOGRAPHY*
*Description*: Audio recordings of Chris performing songs with altered lyrics. There are three albums, one of which was "Rosee & The Tomgirls". You will need an empty jewel case, a print out of the album art, and a blank CD to burn the music onto.
*Volunteer(s)*: Protoman (obtaining the MP3's)

*MANCHESTER HIGH SENIOR YEARBOOK*
*Description*: Chris has shared a TON of scans of this yearbook. We could try to collect these scans and reconstruct a yearbook to the best of our ability using what we have. (Visual shots of the cover in the Lego video, names of the people in the photo filenames, etc.) MHS' website is here: http://www.manchesterhs.mychesterfields ... igh_School (You may be able to contact them and purchase/request they send out a yearbook for Chris.)
*Volunteer(s)*: alex_theman

*CHANDLER FAMILY PHOTO ALBUM*
*Description*: Chris' DVD was loaded with pictures of his family. Not the Love Quest ones or the awkward pictures, but genuine family photos. We could compile these into a small album for him and Barb. Filenames from the CWCki could be used to subtitle many of the photos (e.g. "Chris' 5th Birthday").
*Volunteer(s)*:

*CHANDLER FAMILY PHOTOS (FRAMED)*
*Description*: Same as the above idea, however this would be a couple of the better family pictures printed out and presented in a small frame (given their resolution) to hang on the wall or set on a desk. Many people could offer to do one or two of these, materials would run you about $10 for printing, framing, and shipping. Goodwill has tons of great frames with sentiments like "Family" and "Memories" and such on them.
*Volunteer(s)*:


Please try to keep argumentative comments to a minimum here. If you believe this to be a bad idea, _please_ don't clutter the thread with flaming or trolling. It has been suggested that sending Chris things to "remind him of the trolling" would be in bad taste, but that is not the goal here. When I originally offered to send him his comics it was out of respect for the work he had put into creating them and the importance that the Sonichu character played in his life. Chris should not be denied the privilege of taking a trip down memory lane when he is older, he should be able to see his artwork whenever he wants if it was as important to him as he claims.


*UPDATE 1/17/2014*: Given the recent turn of events with The Chandlers saying some disparaging things about the brave firefighters who extinguished the blaze in their house many of the supporters of this project have understandably retracted their offers. The urge to replace sentimental items lost to the fire has essentially vanished, but if you'd like to contribute I request that this thread be left open so you may post your claims here. I will continue to edit the OP and supervise this thread.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll go ahead and explain my contribution in a separate post for the sake of organization and brevity.

I "claimed" the top three slots because I received a copy of a custom book for Christmas that contained the Sonichu comics as well as much of Chris' art. (I simply eat up Internet relics and artifacts, and like I've said before my friends and I are an odd lot.) I can request to have another copy of this printed (and censored where applicable to be courteous and tasteful) and send it to the church or wherever it will eventually end up. That pretty much covers those bases. They are tastefully presented in two volumes, each approximately 500 pages long; the set is titled "Sonichu and The Complete Works of Christian Weston Chandler" and was arranged with minimalism in mind.

The book does not cover photographs of sculptures or other such artwork. It features some illustrations but the "miscellaneous" category is mostly just things like the "Week with CWC" and "Nintendo Power" vignettes.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 11, 2014)

You could probably contact Manchester high school directly and obtain a copy of the class of 2000 yearbook.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> You could probably contact Manchester high school directly and obtain a copy of the class of 2000 yearbook.



I didn't even think of that, haha. (I glazed over my time in high school and forgot most places have a backstock of yearbooks.)


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

I've never looked at the scans Chris shared of his yearbook, but did he share scans of the autographs I'm sure he got in them?

The replacement yearbook itself is probably fairly easy, but it will probably seem just a tiny bit empty for him without those signatures and messages.  Would be nice to include some printouts too if he did share such scans.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> I've never looked at the scans Chris shared of his yearbook, but did he share scans of the autographs I'm sure he got in them?
> 
> The replacement yearbook itself is probably fairly easy, but it will probably seem just a tiny bit empty for him without those signatures and messages.  Would be nice to include some printouts too if he did share such scans.



Unfortunately I don't see any signatures. I am only looking in this category as a preliminary, though: http://sonichu.com/w/index.php?title=Ca ... gory-media

There are pictures of his prom, graduation, his diploma, basketball team, and faculty/classmates. If MHS does not have another copy to spare then these are the pictures and images we could attempt to assemble one with.

edit: I have updated the OP with the proper address to mail your gift to.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 11, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should have at least a couple that they might be willing to part with for a price, but since it was put together in 2000, i'm sure they would have the digital version that they might allow you to purchase so you could have it printed and bound by a printer of your choosing. I think the librarian handles the yearbook archives for most schools. That's where i'd start.


----------



## Protoman (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll see if I can get some youtube to MP3 converter to get copies of the albums. No guarantees, but I'll do my best to scrounge one up.


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 12, 2014)

This is a really sweet idea guys, specially the family photo album. I think it will warm Chris heart to see freshly printed pictures of Bob, specially during this time.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 12, 2014)

Just a thought...Chris may not prefer it censored. It created it the way he wanted it.
If you are sending to the agent and not the church, then there is no reason to censor it.


----------



## rocket (Jan 12, 2014)

Pretty proud of these forums right now


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 12, 2014)

DustyR said:
			
		

> Just a thought...Chris may not prefer it censored. It created it the way he wanted it.
> If you are sending to the agent and not the church, then there is no reason to censor it.



Good point. The only censored part would be the obvious pornography and that was out of respect for the church (in case they wanted to flip through it to see Chris' work), but if it is going to the agent I suppose that's a little more of a general kind of environment.


----------



## timtommy (Jan 12, 2014)

He might not take the high-school yearbook stuff well right now. High school is a bit of a sticking point for Chris these days.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd send him my copy of the yearbook, but the original owner wrote "MHS IS GAY" in it and he'd probably consider that trolling


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

Kosher Dill said:
			
		

> I'd send him my copy of the yearbook, but the original owner wrote "MHS IS GAY" in it and he'd probably consider that trolling




Now you HAVE to send it


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 12, 2014)

MHS IS GAY:
1
2

I could just tape over them or something. This yearbook is really completely devoid of lulz so I wouldn't mind getting rid of it.

@JeffGoldblumIRL: I'd totally be interested in one of those Sonichu printed books too if the price was right.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 12, 2014)

Kosher Dill said:
			
		

> MHS IS GAY:
> 1
> 2
> 
> ...



I will speak to my friend if selling them is feasible. The cost of printing and binding ~1,000 pages of content is a bit steep, and she has an office supply discount card or something (it's from her job so I don't know what the rate is). Additionally, due to the sheer volume of content it is a two volume set meaning that the cost for binding is doubled.

It's also a bit questionable in regards to ethics as I do not want to profit off of Chris' work. If I do end up arranging any of these books for sale, I would only do so under the agreement that the money would go to Chris' fire relief fund. That will be another topic for another day, though. Right now I'm just focused on getting another one ordered and shipped to Chris.  

edit: In regards to the MHS yearbook and whether or not that is an "open wound". It may bring up hurtful memories, but given how much Chris has romanticized high school and the genuinely positive experience he believes he had, the good may outweigh the "bad" here especially considering he likely doesn't have his yearbook anymore.


edit again: I took a drive to a nearby Goodwill here in town and perused their wares. I saw a lot of nice individual picture frames that said things like "Family" and "I love my cat" and stuff like that. If you'd (speaking as you in general not Kosher Dill specifically) like to contribute a small gift, perhaps you could choose one of the better Chandler family pictures, have it printed at a Walmart kiosk for a buck, pick up a frame at Goodwill for a buck, and send the framed photo to the State Farm agent. It would be simple and thoughtful.


----------



## ianbrandonsomething (Jan 12, 2014)

KosherDill: Can you scan all the pages featuring or mentioning Chris for us to see?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 12, 2014)

ianbrandonsomething said:
			
		

> KosherDill: Can you scan all the pages featuring or mentioning Chris for us to see?


He's literally not mentioned at all besides his one seinor photo, and presumably the full-class photo but it was too grainy to tell. I posted a zip file of all the semi-relevant scans somewhere back in the Chris Random Topics thread. He really was invisible in high school.

EDIT: found it
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=752&p=67472#p67472


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

You cannot censor "MHS IS GAY" because MHS is gay


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 12, 2014)

Not all of MHS, just that one basketball team that pulled a train on their waterboy.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

Kosher Dill said:
			
		

> Not all of MHS, just that one basketball team that pulled a train on their waterboy.




To be honest that waterboy was REALLY gay.


----------



## tehpope (Jan 12, 2014)

I can upload the ISO of "CWC: "YEP, I'M ON TV" DVD" if anyone needs it. I'm afraid I can't make a copy for Chris to have.


----------



## teheviltwin (Jan 13, 2014)

tehpope said:
			
		

> I can upload the ISO of "CWC: "YEP, I'M ON TV" DVD" if anyone needs it. I'm afraid I can't make a copy for Chris to have.



I'm happy to make either a traditional photo album or a printed photobook and send the framed photographs. I'll have to post them next week when I get paid but If I can get the original files I'm fine to sort the rest.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 13, 2014)

tehpope said:
			
		

> I can upload the ISO of "CWC: "YEP, I'M ON TV" DVD" if anyone needs it. I'm afraid I can't make a copy for Chris to have.



Uploading the ISO would be a great place to start! That saves someone else the trouble of collecting and assembling all of the videos. I'll edit a link to the ISO into the OP once it's posted.



			
				teheviltwin said:
			
		

> tehpope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for offering. I'll add you into the OP now.


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Jan 13, 2014)

Aww man, this is such a sweet thing.

I'd love to contribute in any way I can. But as I've said a few times before, I live a continent away, so sending anything physical would probably mean more trouble than it's worth, and everything digital seems covered. Unless I'm mistaken.

Still, I'd love to see how this all turns out.


----------



## Greg Sestero (Jan 13, 2014)

i agree with this project. So long as it's made clear to Chris that these gifts have been sent to him by his "trolls".


----------



## alex_theman (Jan 13, 2014)

Manchester High please


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Jan 13, 2014)

Greg Sestero said:
			
		

> So long as it's made clear to Chris that these gifts have been sent to him by his "trolls".



For what reason?


----------



## teheviltwin (Jan 13, 2014)

Greg Sestero said:
			
		

> i agree with this project. So long as it's made clear to Chris that these gifts have been sent to him by his "trolls".



That would be a lie. I don't troll Chris. Read the forum rules.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 13, 2014)

Greg Sestero said:
			
		

> i agree with this project. So long as it's made clear to Chris that these gifts have been sent to him by his "trolls".



I will leave it up to the individual contributors on a case-by-case basis whether or not they want to include a card or anything claiming who it is from. In my case I'm including a short note with the comics telling Chris that I've spectated his life for a while now and that I am sending him his comics so that if he's ever ready or willing to continue his story he doesn't have to start from absolutely nothing. The note ends with "Your fans," and I'm going to get some of my coworkers and such to sign it.



			
				alex_theman said:
			
		

> Manchester High please



Added you to the OP, thanks for volunteering! 



			
				TylerRVG said:
			
		

> Aww man, this is such a sweet thing.
> 
> I'd love to contribute in any way I can. But as I've said a few times before, I live a continent away, so sending anything physical would probably mean more trouble than it's worth, and everything digital seems covered. Unless I'm mistaken.
> 
> Still, I'd love to see how this all turns out.



If there isn't a complete download of MP3's for some of the music albums you could make a pack and upload it to Mediafire or some such website so someone else can easily download it and burn it to a disc.


----------



## tehpope (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's the ISO. I got it off ThePirateBay some months back. Not sure if this is the TRUE & HONEST ORIGINAL since it seems like a lot of stuff (the Slide Show + Future Message) is recorded off a TV with a Camera. 

If Google Drive is an issue with anyone, I can reupload it to another site.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4AydO ... sp=sharing


----------



## teheviltwin (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for that. However I'm going to have to pull out of the replacement drive as I just read this:



Spoiler












I honestly can not bring myself to put that much time and effort into restoring photographs when they accuse the firemen of theft.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 17, 2014)

tehpope: Thanks for the ISO, I will be adding a link to it in the OP.

teheviltwin: I understand completely. I'd be second guessing the comics myself if I did not already order a second printing of them. Oh well. 

The two of you: It's "T-H-E".  :arrow:


----------



## RV 229 (Jan 17, 2014)

Null asked for some vectors of Sonichu and a Sonichu ball. I did them, but due to personal things happening, I didn't finish them before he sent the package. If you guys want them to print them on anything, I've got 'em here. I made them in Illustrator, so I can re-size them at any resolution. PM me if you need them in any other kind of file.



Spoiler












Spoiler


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 17, 2014)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Null asked for some vectors of Sonichu and a Sonichu ball. I did them, but due to personal things happening, I didn't finish them before he sent the package. If you guys want them to print them on anything, I've got 'em here. I made them in Illustrator, so I can re-size them at any resolution. PM me if you need them in any other kind of file.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Cyan, I/we may have use for them. 


Also, I spoke to the place handling the printing and binding of the book and was told that due to its size and whatnot they had placed it into the weekend queue, so I managed to intervene before it was actually printed again. I requested the order be put on hold.

The reason for doing so is because new things have come to light that have made a lot of users here second guess their willingness to replace the Chandlers' sentimental things, myself included. I am not ready to slap down an order of this printing that I need to pay for (1,000 pages printed and bound IS EXPENSIVE) unless Chris cleans up his act. I can't say I wasn't expecting this behavior, but the immediacy of it was a bit staggering.

I feel like shit for second-guessing charity (in a sense) but given the fact that things are melting down pretty rapidly I don't feel it's necessary to go above and beyond my original contribution to the cause.


----------



## Soul of Carl Winslow (Jan 18, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> I feel like shit for second-guessing charity...



Don't. I don't think anyone here would think any less of you for pulling out at this point. The members here and the American taxpayers have done more than enough for the Chandlers.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 29, 2014)

So, was anything from this project ever completed and sent to Chris?


----------



## Cid Highwind (Apr 29, 2014)

Holdek said:


> So, was anything from this project ever completed and sent to Chris?


 
No, the project has died, and much of value was lost. It's ok though, Chris has his legos.

Had Chris been paying attention to the forums, he would have learned an important lesson in the charity of others and namecalling those that come to help you in your....aww fuck, who am I kidding? They lost a Monet!


----------

